

I taught myself Rails in 8 weeks, and launched this: Freelancify - james-fend
https://www.freelancify.com

======
TheSeb
Take a look at the comment formatting, see for example:
[https://www.freelancify.com/projects/1-craigslist-search-
scr...](https://www.freelancify.com/projects/1-craigslist-search-scrape-
emails-program) .

The app does not replace new lines with <br />s or <p></p>s.

~~~
TheSeb
Might be a good idea to auto-link urls in the comments as well:
<https://github.com/tenderlove/rails_autolink>

~~~
james-fend
that's true too. Thanks again.. I'll prob try to get that implemented today as
well.

~~~
TheSeb
Cool :). Forgot to say that it's a really solid site. I'm definitely impressed
by the fact that you've picked up Rails so fast and implemented that entire
site. Good work!

------
TheSeb
And while I'm still at it: Why can't I both hire workers and bid for projects
using one account?

Say that I want to outsource some work on my project x while still wanting to
bid on someone's project y?

~~~
james-fend
great question. would be nice to do that, going to have to somehow implement
that here in the next weeks.

------
zachinglis
Knowing your previous skill and knowledge would give more context. Did you
know any other languages? etc

~~~
james-fend
Yep. I was a designer for a few years before, so I knew html/css from scratch.
Had absolutely no clue about programming when I started. I will probably make
a blog post detailing exactly how my progress was here a bit later.

------
serkanh
If you dont mind sharing, how do you handle escrows?

